# Spirit of the Reformation vs Reformation Study Bible vs ESV Study Bible



## ClayPot (Aug 14, 2010)

Just curious which study Bible you prefer based on the NOTES not on the translation? Why?


----------



## Rich Koster (Aug 14, 2010)

Geneva: Only because I'm not buying anymore hardcopy Bibles. I'm considering getting Accordance when the cashflow improves here, but for now I'll stick with what I have and use on-line libraries. The Geneva Bible has stood the test of time, with it's notes, and was found worthy to be reprinted to keep the spirit of the Reformation alive almost 500 years on. I'm in no way considering these other works inferior, just stating an opinion.


----------



## Grimmson (Aug 14, 2010)

I had not heard of the Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible, then again I do not need another study Bible so am not looking for another to hear of it. Two study bible, both being a different translation, is good enough for me.


----------



## Edward (Aug 14, 2010)

Grimmson said:


> I had not heard of the Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible, then again I do not need another study Bible so am not looking for another to hear of it. Two study bible, both being a different translation, is good enough for me.


 
I'm generally a fan of Pratt's work, but I've never seen a Spirit of the Reformation since I steer clear of anything NIV related these days. I clicked on Reformation, since those are essentially the same notes as can be found in my New Geneva. I gave my Reformation Study Bible to my daughter.


----------



## dudley (Aug 14, 2010)

I have the KJV and the Geneva Bible and use those two regularly.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Aug 14, 2010)

I checked Reformation because that is the only study Bible I use. However, I rarely use even that. I find that the online resources far surpass anything I can get from a study Bible. In fact, I usually just take my ESV slimline (no notes) to church and I do my personal devotions and studies using Bible software.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Aug 15, 2010)

I selected the SOTR realizing that the notes are almost identical to the RSB, but the scale tipper is the doctrinal articles in the SOTR that greatly exceed the depth of those in the RSB versions.

If anyone has a genuine leather SOTR and wants to part with it, I'm your $ huckleberry!  
I need an extra copy or two and they are hard to find online anymore at reasonable costs.

AMR


----------



## CPI1943 (Aug 15, 2010)

I actually use all three and i try to balance the views a little bit with the fourth edition Oxford Annotated Bible. I also have a few other study bibles: The Lutheran Study Bible, The Concordia Self Study bible, The Wesley Bible and the Interpreter's Study Bible. However, being of the reformed persuasion, I tend to spend more time on the Reformed study bibles. and of course I only use the interpreter's Bible and Oxford Annotated Bible for background information, since I do not share the humanistic beliefs of many of the editors of those Bibles. 
Having some vision problems, I also tend to use the three that do have electronic versions, namely SOTR, ESV and RSB. 
I am a "layman" but I do spend a fair amount of time in study both for personal use as well as for teaching classes for adults in our church.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Aug 16, 2010)

Who offers the SOTR version electronically?

AMR


----------

